# Two Sub woofer set up tips?



## musicguy (Nov 28, 2012)

So far I have really enjoyed having two subs for movies. I think it provides a better balance of sound. Does anyone have any tips on set up for two subs? I am using REW to evaluate my set up.

musicguy


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

My duals are located behind the main left and right front speakers, about 1/4 the distance in from the side walls (3 ft. from the wall in a 12ft. wide room, measured from the middle of the woofer cone). This helps eliminate floor bounce nulls from the mains and gives a nice, flat room response over a wide listening area. I stagger the distance of the right sub slightly, it is about 4 ft. from the right side wall to avoid boosting the same exact frequencies due to boundary reinforcement as the left. My mains and listening position is offset a foot to one side for the same reason.

Another set up worth trying is placing one sub in the front corner (1/4 of the room's width from the wall), the other in the back, kitty corner from the front sub. If one sub ends up closer to the listening position than the other sub, it works best if your AVR can EQ two subs or you can delay (via the sub amp phase control) the output of the closer sub. 

Placing the subs halfway into the room on the left and right is another good set up to try.

No matter which configuration you end up with, it is always best to avoid placing the listening position in the center of the room, that is where most nulls occur.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

tesseract said:


> No matter which configuration you end up with, it is always best to avoid placing the listening position in the center of the room, that is where most nulls occur.


So what would be the optimal place to arrange your seating in a HT setup? Against the back wall of the room?


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

pddufrene said:


> So what would be the optimal place to arrange your seating in a HT setup? Against the back wall of the room?


Against the back wall (or any room boundary for that matter) is one of the worst places to put your listening position. That's where the modes of the room are at their highest amplitude, meaning you'll get a ton of bass at certain frequencies and a very uneven bass response. It's probably best to avoid being 1/4 of the room's length from the back wall too for similar reasons, although in that case you'd be at a null for certain frequencies (like you would be in the middle of the room).

I've read that the best listening position (in a rectangular sealed room) would be about 38% from the front or back wall. That position minimizes the effects of all room modes caused by the dimension of the length of the room. Of course, in a typical home theater setup 38% from the back wall is far more practical!


----------

